# Powerlifting gone 180



## ironman512 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am starting a journal to keep track of my workouts cardio and pr's. My goals are to drop a couple pounds and gain strength.

*Stats*
wieght: 211.5
hieght: 5ft, 11in
bench: 205
squat: 315
Deadlift: 365

I am running a 3 day split

Tuesday
Bench press: 5x5(175)  3x3(185)
Floor dumbell press w/ 1 second pause at bottom 3x10(50)
tricep dumbell extensions 3x10(25)
tricep pushdowns with rope 3x10(30)

Prior to tuesday i haddnt lifted for 12 days(christmas break) so i was unsure if i could even finish my first 5 sets but i got it done witch was new pr for me but my arms were dead during the rest of my workout. I got 10,9,8 for the floor press, 10,8,6 for the extensions and i completed the pushdowns.

[/U]Wensday[/U]
today was my first day of hiit n i nearly shit my self(not too good at runnin plus asmatha n shit), and my next cardio day is tom. I do the cardio right after i wake up with a scoop of whey n water

as of now im tryin to work on my diet n increase my protien intake.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Good lookin w/o, but alot of volume imo!!! I agree on the HIIT, I also have asthma, and it can be hard!!! Stick with it though, you'll be glad you did!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

ironman512 said:
			
		

> I do the cardio right after i wake up with a scoop of whey n water



You might want to check this out in the Diet forum, but I am under the impression if you are trying to lose weight, cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach is best.


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 4, 2006)

ill give that a try triple threat, im runnin tom mourning so ill see how it goes thanks guys


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 5, 2006)

well i woke up this mourning and i didnt run because i thought i would have a leg workout today, so i wanted to keep them fresh but turns out i was wrong

the workout was an upper body one consisting of:

Rack Lockouts
1x5 (205)
1x5 (225)
1x3 (245)
1x3 (265)

Close-grip bench press
3x8 (155)

Clean and press dumbells
3x10(30)

Hammer pulldowns
3x10 (55 on each side)

overall it was a good workout but my chest was sore going into it and now it is sore as a mofo. The clean and preses were also hard as a biotch
i had a PWO shake of 2 scoops whey with 8 once water and a couple pieces of chdder chesse later on


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 6, 2006)

today was leg day, i havent worked my legs for 15 days so i felt that i had a godd workout.

Box Squats
1x2(185)
1x1(205)
1x1(235)
1x1(255)
1x1(275)
1x1(285)

Reverse hypers
3x12(50lbs)

Medicine ball abbs
100 reps

pwo shake with 2 scoops of whey with water and some chesse


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You might want to check this out in the Diet forum, but I am under the impression if you are trying to lose weight, cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach is best.



Some would argue that cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach should be used only as a last resort - the risk of losing LBM is very high during this time. It may be best to consume at least something first - a shake or something with some carbs and protein (not really sure on what it should include, you'd have to ask someone else or check out the diet and nutrition section).


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monday was my upper body day, it felt kinda dificult but that might be becasue i was hungry as shit.
Bench Press
3x3 160
2x2 170
1x1 185
2 Board press
1x3 160
1x3 175
1x3 185
1x3 190
off the floor skull crudhers
4x5 70
Hammer pulldowns
3 x10 65 on each side, i barley got through the second set but pulled through the thrid and comprimised my form slightly

Today was legs day
Squat
3x3 275 i got through the first 2 sets but i got stuck in the whole on the second rep of the third set
Deadlifts with green bands
1x7 175, for the last rep i moved down to 155, those are a bitch to lockout with
Glute and hams
3x10

power runner with a 45 n 25 each side for 2 minutes
im still tryin to workout some major kinks in my diet, im only gettin about 120 grams a day n i cant find more.


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 13, 2006)

Today was upper body day n felt real good throughout this workout.

Speed Bench with Green bands
8x3 115

punch style dumbell
3x8 55's

off the floor tricep extentions
4x5 70

tricep pushdowns
4x8 50


----------

